# [2008] Wyndham Bali Hai Villas Princeville?



## ValHam (Dec 23, 2008)

I have booked a week in Januarary in a 2 bedroom - Any information about the resort and the surrounding area would be appreciated - What is the beach like?  Can you walk?  Surrounding restaurants? Have the rooms been redone any activites?  Thanks kindly


----------



## rifleman69 (Dec 24, 2008)

No beach, but you're just up the hill from Hanalei Bay.   It's a nice resort in a very nice community.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 24, 2008)

Don't forget to read the TUG reviews!


----------



## ValHam (Dec 24, 2008)

I can't find any reviews - anyway I am having a bad day - I had 2 weeks exhanged to Panoia Greens and lost both weeks now - went to the airport and because of the snow in Bellingham my flight was cancelled - drove in the snow ti Seattle -hoping to get out to Hawaii from my connecting flight and found out they cancelled my flight from there - Now I cant get out until the 30th - I was lucky to get a last call from trading places to Kaui to this Wyndam for 434.00 a 2 bedroom - I was too late to cancel Panoia Greens so I lost that week and the following week I got put back in the bank with rci.  Anyway - hope I get out next week. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jacknsara (Dec 24, 2008)

Aloha,
We stayed at Bali Hai 7 years ago.  It is a fine facility.  The units are very nice. It is not within convenient walking distance of much of anything.  The lanai is a bit small.  You'll be based on the north shore of the most northerly island in winter, so the weather may be very different than what you would have experienced on the big island.  Expect periods of warm rain which, given your (our) home climate, should not stop you from enjoying your stay. Hanalei is a great beach.  Anini is almost always smimmable for kids even when there is giant surf from the north.  
We're due to fly out of Seattle on 12/27. Its a bit nerve wracking watching what is going on at Seatac airport.  
Good luck
Jack
p.s
looks like it has rained recently; winds are calm http://www.seehawaiilive.com/wpv-cam.cfm


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 24, 2008)

ValHam said:


> I can't find any reviews - anyway I am having a bad day -



Here you go, it was listed as Pahio of Bali Hai, but Wyndham bought out Pahio.

Sorry about your canceled plans, I know I would be terribly disappointed!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 24, 2008)

ValHam said:


> I can't find any reviews - anyway I am having a bad day - I had 2 weeks exhanged to Panoia Greens and lost both weeks now - went to the airport and because of the snow in Bellingham my flight was cancelled - drove in the snow ti Seattle -hoping to get out to Hawaii from my connecting flight and found out they cancelled my flight from there - Now I cant get out until the 30th - I was lucky to get a last call from trading places to Kaui to this Wyndam for 434.00 a 2 bedroom - I was too late to cancel Panoia Greens so I lost that week and the following week I got put back in the bank with rci.  Anyway - hope I get out next week. Thanks for the help.



On the first page that comes up you will see a TUG FEATURE LINK and under that TIME SHARE REVIEWS.  Press TIME SHARE REVIEWS, sign in and check it out.  Easy after you've done it once.

Guaranteed your days will be better in Hawaii.


Sterling


----------



## Tedman (Dec 25, 2008)

When I stay in Princeville I enjoy walking to the beaches. Sea Lodge and Hideaways are great small beaches with a short hike. Queens Bath is also a fun stop. Just grab a day pack with food and drink and you're set. No need to find parking.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 25, 2008)

Beware of Queens' Bath.  Two people lost their lives their in Oct.  Some fun!

Sterling


----------



## san415 (Dec 25, 2008)

When you hike down to queens bath there is a section of shore front that people often think is the queens bath. That's a very dangerous area. We were there in Oct. There wasn't large waves over the edge of queens bath, but the Garden isle news said the people were in the section prior to the queens bath and that people often mistake that for the queens bath. We have found that to be the case several times when we've been to that area. People trying to figure out how to get into the indentation that is maybe 60 yards away from the queens bath. Sad situation.


----------



## rifleman69 (Dec 26, 2008)

I've swam in that area before Queen's Bath with a few sea turtles.   Not the easiest place to get out of but it wasn't that bad in late April/early May.


----------



## ValHam (Dec 26, 2008)

Can you walk to Queens Bath from the resort?


----------



## san415 (Dec 26, 2008)

yes you can walk, but after you walk there you will have to hike a sometimes muddy hikedown and over to the Queens bath. The trail is off Kapiolani road. And you will need to be certain the surf isn't to high, winter surf often makes it unusable.


----------



## slabeaume (Dec 27, 2008)

The Bali Hai resort is a rather large one.  If you get one of the newer units, you should be very happy---top of the line everything.  If you get an older unit, hopefully it'll at least be renovated.  Pahio was slowly renovating all their units, then they sold out to Wyndham.  Seems like Wyndham is only interested in the new construction they have going on there at BAli Hai and letting the other pahio properties age.  At any rate, I'm sure you'll find whatever unit they put you in better then where you just came from!

Princeville, where the BAli Hai is located, is on a cliff, so there is no beach access without driving to it.  But it's not a far drive.  Queen's Bath is a rocky ledge and the hike down to it can be very hazardous if it has rained recently.  I doubt you'll be able to swim there this time of year.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 22, 2009)

[Spam deleted and spammer banned. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## aliikai2 (Jul 22, 2009)

*You must have missed it*

The former Pahio Bali Hai now the Wyndham Bali Hai resort
RCI  (3031) 
PAHIO at Bali Hai Villas
4970 Pepelani Loop
Princeville, HI 96722
North America USA

808/826-6549



Idaho said:


> I've been going to Princeville for 25 years and I'm not sure what the Bali Hai Resort is??? [spam deleted]


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 22, 2009)

Please note that this is a thread from Dec. 2008 that was brought out of mothballs by a spammer, today.


----------

